# RMI mit Eclipse compilieren



## Conny82 (16. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen, hab ein Problem. Wie compiliert man RMI in Eclipse?
Kann mir das jemand einfach erklären, bin wirklich nicht gut in Java, muss das aber für mein Studium machen.
Hierzu ein Beispiel aus dem Buch von Louis & Müller:


```
/* ZentralUhr.java 
 *
 */

import java.rmi.*;
import java.rmi.server.*;
import java.util.*;

public class ZentralUhr extends UnicastRemoteObject implements ZentralUhrSchnittstelle {

   public ZentralUhr() throws RemoteException {
   }

   // die remote-Methode
   public Date aktuelleZeit() throws RemoteException {
      return new Date(); 
   }
}
```


```
/*
 * ZentralUhrClient.java
 *
 */


import java.rmi.*;
import java.util.Date;
import java.text.DateFormat;

public class ZentralUhrClient {
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      try {
         // Anfrage an Registry stellen: 
         // Kurform für "rmi://localhost/ZentralUhrService"
         ZentralUhrSchnittstelle uhr = (ZentralUhrSchnittstelle) 
                                                   Naming.lookup("/ZentralUhrService");
         // der Remote Aufruf
         Date aktZeit = uhr.aktuelleZeit();
         DateFormat tf = DateFormat.getTimeInstance(DateFormat.LONG);
         System.out.println("Client: Uhrzeit ist " + tf.format(aktZeit)); 

      } catch(Exception e) {
         System.out.println("Client: Exception " + e); 
      }
   }
}
```


```
/*
 * ZentralUhrSchnittstelle.java
 *
 */

import java.rmi.*;
import java.util.*; 

public interface ZentralUhrSchnittstelle extends Remote {

   public Date aktuelleZeit() throws RemoteException;

}
```

Wie soll ich da jetzt vorgehen?


----------



## Conny82 (16. Feb 2006)

hab was vergessen:

```
/*
 * ZentralUhrServer.java
 *
 */

import java.rmi.*;

public class ZentralUhrServer {
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      try {
         // Objekt anlegen und anmelden
         ZentralUhr uhr = new ZentralUhr();

         // Kurzform für rmi://localhost/ZentralUhrService"
         Naming.rebind("/ZentralUhrService", uhr);

      } catch(Exception e) {
         System.out.println("ZentralUhrServer: Exception " + e); 
      }
   }
}
```


----------



## byte (16. Feb 2006)

Geht glaub ich von Haus aus nicht. Aber es gibt entsprechende Plug-Ins, z.b. hier.


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2006)

Den Code ganz einfach durch das Speichern kompilieren. Wenn du aber *rmic *im Sinn hast, dann erübrigt sich diese ganze Geschichte mit Stub und Skeleton. Denn, diese werden während Laufzeit generiert und sogar zugestellt.


----------

